# PubMed- [Probiotic strains of enterococci as a means of therapy and prophylaxis of intestinal diseases in children (review of literature)].



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*[Probiotic strains of enterococci as a means of therapy and prophylaxis of intestinal diseases in children (review of literature)].*

Eksp Klin Gastroenterol. 2013;(1):74-8

Authors: Gonchar NV, Alekhina LA, Suvorov AN

Abstract
Probiotic enterococci a widely used by pediatricians and infection diseases doctors in Russia as means for the treatment of dysbiosis, irritated bowel syndrome and in the treatment and prevention of different functional and chronic intestinal diseases. Strains E. faecium M74 and E. faecium SF-68 are included in several probiotic drugs and have been proved as effective and safe. Several studies suggest that the usage of Russian probiotic strain E. faecium L3 in pediatrics is promising. The review is devoted to the analysis of clinical studies in pediatric practice employing probiotic enterococci.

PMID: 23951904 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

